# Tekna Saddles from £179!!!



## Lisamd (11 November 2011)

As I'm saddle hunting at the moment I have come across a massive sale that The Old Dairy Saddlery are having on Tekna Saddles. Not what I'm looking for but thought I'd let you all know as there are massive savings to be had there - happy shopping! 

http://www.olddairysaddlery.co.uk/acatalog/Sale_for_the_Horse.html


----------



## millitiger (11 November 2011)

oh tempting... I have the dressage model already (bought off eBay brand new for £120 ) but would quite like the jumping model, particularly at that price!


----------



## KatB (11 November 2011)

Ooh millitiger, what is the dressage one like? Who does it fit of your lot?!


----------



## *hic* (11 November 2011)

Oh it's just so wrong that I looked to see whether they did the pink one big enough for my big new lad!


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (11 November 2011)

Im looking at getting the dressage one, so would be interested to hear your views on it.


----------



## millitiger (11 November 2011)

KatB said:



			Ooh millitiger, what is the dressage one like? Who does it fit of your lot?! 

Click to expand...

Fits the Millie monkey (who I think had similar issues to your girl?)

She is in the m/w 17.5" and it fits great- I would have bought the 17" if I had tried first as I would be happier with it a smidge shorter (they seem generous in length) but the saddler and Millie are both very happy with the fit.

It has a nice open head, plenty of clearance along the gullet and is comfy for me- I tend to prefer a flatter seat but I don't feel 'stuck' in the Tekna like I can in more blocky saddles like Albions.

Would like to try a Med on Vinnie as the M/W is just a little low for his sharkfin withers.


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (11 November 2011)

millitiger said:



			Fits the Millie monkey (who I think had similar issues to your girl?)

She is in the m/w 17.5" and it fits great- I would have bought the 17" if I had tried first as I would be happier with it a smidge shorter (they seem generous in length) but the saddler and Millie are both very happy with the fit.

It has a nice open head, plenty of clearance along the gullet and is comfy for me- I tend to prefer a flatter seat but I don't feel 'stuck' in the Tekna like I can in more blocky saddles like Albions.

Would like to try a Med on Vinnie as the M/W is just a little low for his sharkfin withers.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm interesting, Im just about to press the PURCHASE button!!  They are adjustable arent they?


----------



## KatB (11 November 2011)

Yes, she did... interesting.. just working out whether I can justify paying out ANYTHING at the moment...!!


----------



## millitiger (11 November 2011)

They aren't adjustable like a wintec but I think you can heat and remould the tree?

Kat, same here, no money this month but can I afford to miss the opportunity at this price???


----------



## noodle_ (11 November 2011)

i hate you.


I have no money but *need* (actually rather than want!  ) a new saddle

I love these saddles


----------



## KatB (11 November 2011)

Damn you!!   You may have just spent my hard saved "new hat" money!!


----------



## charlie76 (11 November 2011)

Just made me buy one!  Be sending you the bill! Ha ha


----------



## langside (11 November 2011)

my bank balance is very happy that there isn't any N/M


----------



## Broodle (11 November 2011)

Omg what have you made me do??!


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (11 November 2011)

Im feeling very spontanious now!  Ive just bought a dressage saddle!!!


----------



## dafthoss (11 November 2011)

Ok a few questions sorry  

Those of you who have one what sort of shape are your horses? 
And how many saddlers will adjust them? and how do you find out where those that can adjust them are?


----------



## Dottyfordylan (11 November 2011)

oooooh i am soo tempted! Damn this forum!


----------



## alwaysbroke (11 November 2011)

Ahhhh no there is one that may fit a horse OH has in for backing, now do I take the risk...........


----------



## Jesstickle (11 November 2011)

I really shouldn't browse in here. I want one now


----------



## Daisy1905 (11 November 2011)

Noooo, just logged on to buy one and the prices have changed!


----------



## gable (11 November 2011)

I have a dressage one.

I lost my old boy - cob - and had it remoulded to fit my new boy cxtb - fits perfectly.

I took the knee pad bits off though (just velcroed on) as I found them too chunky - you can buy different size ones though.

Sorry about my spelling and gramma - I have special needs


----------



## smiggy (11 November 2011)

No prices same,just need to look on sale page,just bought one


----------



## smiggy (11 November 2011)

Make that two 
YHL on Sunday too aargh


----------



## Jesstickle (11 November 2011)

2?! That's just greedy.  Want to donate one to me? I am too poor to afford one  

I have seen their tendon boots before and they were really quite nice. Are the saddles as convincing as the boots are? I was really surprised they weren't leather.


----------



## dafthoss (11 November 2011)

I have the tendon boots and I like them  and I have seen a jumping saddle in the shop and it looks nice but just wasnt sure on the fit. But now gable has said she has one on her cob who I'm guessing is rather flat backed I think I know what I'm asking santa for .


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (12 November 2011)

Oooh, so very tempted (have been pondering whether to get a new saddle, and have just received some money from my sister...).

To anyone who's got a tekna saddle, whats the fit like? I currently have a wintec gp with medium gullet that fits horse really well, and occasionally borrow an Isabel Werth, also with medium gullet that fits ok...


----------



## noodle_ (12 November 2011)

i bought one 

hope it gets delivered quick!!! need to get the saddler out then


----------



## Muffin (13 November 2011)

Has anyone used one on a thorughbred with high withers or am I better with the Thoroughgood HW?

Thanks


----------



## JustMe22 (13 November 2011)

Muffin said:



			Has anyone used one on a thorughbred with high withers or am I better with the Thoroughgood HW?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Got the jumping one for my TB, who has high withers and big shoulders, fits him perfectly and hasn't pushed on his withers in the slightest


----------



## ArcticFox (13 November 2011)

Just ordered one 

I'm in the process of loaning a lovely retired eventer to bring back into work and have a blast round some BE so have bought a jumping one for him.  

if it doesn't fit i'll still keep it and use it on the foaly in a few years! Too good a bargain to miss


----------



## EmmaB (14 November 2011)

Ohh no I just went to order a dressage saddle and they don't seem to have any anymore!!!  

Anyone think they will get any more in? I'm gutted really wanted one


----------



## bounce (14 November 2011)

Give them a call.  They have just taken the dressage saddle off the website to do a stock check as there are so many orders coming through.  I've just ordered mine.


----------



## Happy Hunter (14 November 2011)

Thank goodness I ordered mine in time!!!

(edited) - Try this link for more info if wanted!
http://www.teknasaddlery.co.uk/page32.htm

I rang this morning (to add stirrup leathers) - and they recon delivery should be by the end of the week! 

Very exciting! 

Thank you Lisamd!!!!!


----------



## Lisamd (15 November 2011)

Very jealous everyone is shopping away!! Can anyone find me a similar offer on Amerigo Vegas??!!


----------



## jessikaGinger (15 November 2011)

Ahh im at work but i neeeed to order one before they are all gone  

I have no idea what size saddle my mare is (she's 13.3 medium build) 

does anyone know any saddle fitters in westyorkshire who will measure her for me??


----------



## noodle_ (15 November 2011)

i ordered mine at the weekend! 

hope it comes this week as im off every morning to take delivery  lol!!

im gutted i didnt see the hats for like a tenner as mines far too big.... but resent paying postage twice!....


----------



## lcharles (15 November 2011)

At the mo, my horse has a 17 inch medium saddle but has a back riser underneath.....what size saddle would he need?! I WANT ONE!!!! x


----------



## noodle_ (15 November 2011)

lcharles said:



			At the mo, my horse has a 17 inch medium saddle but has a back riser underneath.....what size saddle would he need?! I WANT ONE!!!! x
		
Click to expand...

well mine takes a wide.....so ordered a wide!!


----------



## ArcticFox (16 November 2011)

Apparently mine has arrived!  

Hubby says its very light, looks like leather and comes with a saddle cover and baseball cap!


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (16 November 2011)

Mines coming this pm.  I ordered it on Friday and Im now sitting waiting for the door bell to ring.


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (16 November 2011)

oh oh, theres a fed ex van out side!!!!!


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (16 November 2011)

YAY, its here :0)

I got two baseball caps!!


----------



## ArcticFox (16 November 2011)

Photo required!  I'm at work so can't take one


----------



## bounce (16 November 2011)

Mine arrived this morning complete with nice cover and two baseball caps.  Can't wait to try it on tonight and see whether it fits.


----------



## ArcticFox (16 November 2011)

mmmm, maybe there was two baseball caps and hubby has hidden one


----------



## PaddyMonty (16 November 2011)

bounce said:



			Mine arrived this morning complete with nice cover and two baseball caps.  Can't wait to try it on tonight and see whether it fits.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure baseball caps can be adjusted to fit


----------



## zoon (16 November 2011)

I am in a bit of a dilema - I have a new horse coming and have 2 WOW saddles I am hoping can be adjusted to fit, but if I need a flat tree (current is curved) or different panels I am likely to look for a new cheaper saddle rather than spend out on new parts (esp seat - may replace panels, but seat will be expensive!)

So do I wait and see if WOW fits or buy a Tekna now before offer ends and hope it will fit if WOW doesn't?  No idea what size new horse would be or if Tekna would be right shape - would be risking it purely because they are a bargain!  

What to do....?

New horse is an ex racer btw - anyone got a Tekna on an ex racer?


----------



## sbloom (16 November 2011)

lcharles said:



			At the mo, my horse has a 17 inch medium saddle but has a back riser underneath.....what size saddle would he need?! I WANT ONE!!!! x
		
Click to expand...

Saddles vary slightly so although you need a medium in your brand, you may be slightly different in another brand, or even another model of the same brand.  The back riser does not mean he is in the wrong width but that the rear panel is not deep enough.  You will probably find the same with the Tekna but hard to say without knowing what you already have etc.


----------



## EmmaB (16 November 2011)

Yessss rang up the other day and it came today! It looks lovely, can't wait to try it on my horse later except there's one problem...I don't have a dressage girth  oops forgot about that part haha


----------



## ArcticFox (16 November 2011)

zoon said:



			I am in a bit of a dilema -
So do I wait and see if WOW fits or buy a Tekna now before offer ends and hope it will fit if WOW doesn't?  No idea what size new horse would be or if Tekna would be right shape - would be risking it purely because they are a bargain!  

What to do....?
		
Click to expand...

Tricky one....

I would probably buy as they won't lose value at that price.  If you buy it and the tree is wrong you can send it to a Tekna saddler to have the tree mould heated and altered (No idea how good this is as I have never owned one before).  If that doesn't work then you can hold onto it until next spring and sell for the same price when the sale has ended.  That was my thoughts anyway!

Cx


----------



## zoon (16 November 2011)

Well bought it anyway! If it doesn't fit, I can save it for my youngster


----------



## KatB (17 November 2011)

Mine came today... thrilled with it, smart looking, lovely panels and good wide gullet! Now just got to hope it fits!!


----------



## jhoward (17 November 2011)

I was really intrested in one of these, but my ned needs a wide.. now wide reads 11inches.. i got a lovely lady who went off to measure the width d ring to d ring.. she came back saying 9 inches  on a further question and answer session (bless her ) the saddles are american made and can only be adjusted if sent to america total poo bags. 

on a plus side.. staff member was really helpful, and knew what she was talking about, id say a company worth dealing with again.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (17 November 2011)

I have a Tekna jump- love it- fits 3 of my horses so well, all of them are wide fitting, with broad backs and a medium / little bit of wither. 
Very comfty to ride in. 
My saddle fitter told me they can be adjusted in the Uk/ Europe for sure- they definately have Tekna factories in France at least!


----------



## seabsicuit2 (17 November 2011)

E.t.s - would also like to add that this is the first time I've enjoyed the luxury of having a close contact jump saddle that actually fits the horses& that the horses are happy in! 
Think they have done pilance testing on them with good results. 

I'm so tempted to get the dressage one but my TB needs a new saddle & the Tekna isn't the right shape for her :-(


----------



## Paint Me Proud (17 November 2011)

i REALLY wanted a dressage one but they have run out of 17" ones - boohoo - my boy it too short coupled for a 17.5" 

So to cheer myself up i ordered a 17" GP one instead


----------



## sare_bear (17 November 2011)

Seabiscuit - I am looking at getting the jump one, but not sure of width. My horses are MW in albion and a variety of other saddles. The horses that you are using wide on, are they wide in other saddles too or do the widths come up small? Thanks.


----------



## noodle_ (17 November 2011)

Paint Me Proud said:



			i REALLY wanted a dressage one but they have run out of 17" ones - boohoo - my boy it too short coupled for a 17.5" 

So to cheer myself up i ordered a 17" GP one instead 

Click to expand...

no they havent!

they sent me the wrong one! 

17 inch dressage - black........................

I have it going back tomorow morning - so ring them if you still want one??

I will give you my name if you tell them "it was at x's address you LIE!!!!!!"


----------



## seabsicuit2 (17 November 2011)

Sare- bear- yes, all 3 of the horses are a wide fit in other saddles & the wide Tekna fits them well.


----------



## sare_bear (17 November 2011)

^^ thanks


----------



## seabsicuit2 (17 November 2011)

Zoon - the Tekna would not be the right tree for a horse with a high wither & a triangular back- it seems to be a better tree shape for round, broad horses with a medium wither


----------



## millitiger (18 November 2011)

jhoward said:



			I was really intrested in one of these, but my ned needs a wide.. now wide reads 11inches.. i got a lovely lady who went off to measure the width d ring to d ring.. she came back saying 9 inches  on a further question and answer session (bless her ) the saddles are american made and can only be adjusted if sent to america total poo bags.
		
Click to expand...

Just a quick note- D ring measurements are not very reliable when judging saddle width as they are not always in the same place on each saddle.

Also, they change Tekna widths at the saddler I use in West Mids so no need to go to America if you do need it adjusted


----------



## smiggy (18 November 2011)

Mine came yesterday and I was really pleased with them, also ordered a breastplate and its soooo soft-lovely!
Do you guys use half pads with them as suggested on Tekna site or just normal?


----------



## jhoward (18 November 2011)

millitiger said:



			Just a quick note- D ring measurements are not very reliable when judging saddle width as they are not always in the same place on each saddle.

Also, they change Tekna widths at the saddler I use in West Mids so no need to go to America if you do need it adjusted 

Click to expand...

thanks for that, i was aware of the d ring differences, but did also ask how adjustable the saddles are, (the lady didnt know the answer to that) as even if the gullet can be adjusted with a couple of inches difference id want the tree done to (this i will admit is me being a bit ocd about saddle fitting)

do you know if the saddle you use accepts posted items? or would you have a number so i could give them a call and ask a few more questions. ? 

thankies


----------



## zoon (18 November 2011)

She doesn't have a massive wither for a TB so will give it a go.  If not then can save it for my youngster - he'll be broader and have a smaller wither.  Or bung it on ebay and get my money back


----------



## millitiger (18 November 2011)

jhoward said:



			thanks for that, i was aware of the d ring differences, but did also ask how adjustable the saddles are, (the lady didnt know the answer to that) as even if the gullet can be adjusted with a couple of inches difference id want the tree done to (this i will admit is me being a bit ocd about saddle fitting)

do you know if the saddle you use accepts posted items? or would you have a number so i could give them a call and ask a few more questions. ? 

thankies
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how adjustable they are when heated tbh... will dig out my saddler's number for you  I know there is also a place in Hereford that will do the heat altering on trees.
You cannot adjust the saddle at the gullet like a wintec etc so the tree would have to be altered if you wanted any change to the width at all (can't change flocking as they have latex panels).


----------



## smiggy (18 November 2011)

jhoward-my understanding from the web site was that although the saddles are sold in different widths, any particular saddle can be altered to any particular width. There is a little diagram on there that shows that.
might be wrong-often am


----------



## Paint Me Proud (18 November 2011)

noodle_ said:



			no they havent!

they sent me the wrong one! 

17 inch dressage - black........................

I have it going back tomorow morning - so ring them if you still want one??

I will give you my name if you tell them "it was at x's address you LIE!!!!!!"  

Click to expand...

What width is it?


----------



## smiggy (18 November 2011)

"Fully flexible, Tekna trees are synthetic, which assures the same tree shape in each saddle, unlike traditional hand-made trees. The QUIK-FORM Gullet System allows custom tailoring of the tree from 27 cm to 33 cm, which means that your Tekna saddle will fit virtually any horse, over any period of time! "


----------



## jhoward (18 November 2011)

thanks MT and s.. I DId have a good google and my understanding was the tree was adjustable and they could also make you a gullet plate to change size on wither. the lasy yesterday had a good poke around of the saddle and said it looked like it would be easy to change. 

i think im maybe going a little bit ott here lol. 

I quiet liked the saddles, and thought for a general purpose, something id goin gto the beach in and not worry about it getting wet etc it was ideal. also having a 3yr he is going to change shape so much.. but thats another reason for doing the reasearch. 

thanks again guys.


----------



## KatB (18 November 2011)

Have to say, put madams on her last night, and am not entirely sure it is all that suited to wide backed ponies! Anyone whose got one, how much do the panels mould? I think it's not helped because of the sweeping back, but it did look a bit perched on her....!


----------



## foxy1 (18 November 2011)

Oh don't say that KatB just ordered one for my broad backed horse....!


----------



## bounce (18 November 2011)

Thats what my initial thoughts were Kat.  I have a saddler coming out to have a look next Saturday to decide on whether it does really fit.  He said they are adjustable but very fiddly.


----------



## Rosiefan (18 November 2011)

jemima_too said:



			Oh it's just so wrong that I looked to see whether they did the pink one big enough for my big new lad!
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Hornby (18 November 2011)

Little bit surprised to read this in CR (expect in NL!) what happened to precision saddle fitting and belt tightening!


----------



## BronsonNutter (18 November 2011)

Just sent them an email asking if they have or are getting any more 17" dressage ones... Wilby could really do with a saddle that is the right size for him, rather than a 16" pony-sized jumping saddle  And if it doesn't fit, it can go on ebay when I put his other two saddles up!


----------



## SophieLouBee (18 November 2011)

I NEED ALL OF THOSE SADDLES. 


Ok, no I don't. I need A saddle to fit a very table like arab, who has withers. I have a feeling they will be no good.....


Why did you even post this. Seriously 

I sold my dressage saddle due to not competing the big lad now, but I could just  have a spree on that. 


I won't though, too close to xmas.


----------



## NELSON11 (19 November 2011)

millitiger said:



			Just a quick note- D ring measurements are not very reliable when judging saddle width as they are not always in the same place on each saddle.

Also, they change Tekna widths at the saddler I use in West Mids so no need to go to America if you do need it adjusted 

Click to expand...

Which saddler does the adjustments? Is it Horsense? 

Been naughty and just ordered a 18" dressage


----------



## noodle_ (19 November 2011)

Paint Me Proud said:



			What width is it?
		
Click to expand...

wide!

it went back yesterday! should be there today- im geting my GP monday


----------



## Chumsmum (20 November 2011)

Bought a m/w 17" dressage but sadly doesn't fit my horse   Such a shame as was pleased with the quality for the money but too banana shaped on him and a bit tight on shoulders.

Will check if they will have it back unless someone looking for one?


----------



## JFTDWS (20 November 2011)

Chumsmum said:



			Bought a m/w 17" dressage but sadly doesn't fit my horse   Such a shame as was pleased with the quality for the money but too banana shaped on him and a bit tight on shoulders.

Will check if they will have it back unless someone looking for one?
		
Click to expand...

I might be...


----------



## blood_magik (20 November 2011)

you lot are bad for my bank balance 

I took a gamble and ordered a medium jumping saddle for my boy - will get my saddler to check it if he doesn't laugh me out the building :0


----------



## zoon (22 November 2011)

My 17" MW doesn't fit if anyone wants one - need a wide


----------



## 3Beasties (22 November 2011)

Would these saddles suit a Welsh X? Thinking of getting one for my youngster that I will be backing next spring but obviously as it's her first saddle I haven't got anything to go by yet! She's not overly wide.


----------



## Nollaig Shona (24 November 2011)

I got mine this morning!  Ooh it's lovely!  I'm trying to find my dressage girth so I can try it on the horse!!

Okay, everyone stop what you're doing and help me look!!!


----------



## Firewell (24 November 2011)

I tried a Tekna on my horse a while back, and even though it was the right size (MW), it didn't fit at all. My horse has big shoulders, fairly high withers and a flat muscled back. The Tekna was awful for him, made him feel like his legs were tied together when he tried to move!
I wouldn't have one if they paid me, £179 is a good price if you are certain it will fit but I wouldn't pay anymore as they are really plasticy with horrid plastic girth straps. When I tried one it was around £400!!


----------



## Nollaig Shona (25 November 2011)

I tried mine today, put it on and it seemed to sit fine, so left it on while farrier checked his feet.  Since this didn't elicit hysterics, I got on and tentatively walked on a long rein, then did a bit of trotting, himself was far more interested in goggling at the farrier than paying attention to me, but I did establish that the saddle wasn't causing any problems (he plants if something's bothering him)

Quite chuffed with it!


----------



## hannahmurphy (11 December 2011)

I was in Old Dairy yesterday ... I went out to buy some running reins, ended up with this  

Oops! Horse was a very happy boy & well, it would have been rude not to at £179 down from £464.


----------



## hannahmurphy (11 December 2011)

Oh and I should add, it rides like I've got a new pone


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (18 December 2011)

Hi guys,
Could anyone who got one of these tell the d to d measurements for the medium, and medium wide?

Trying to figure which size will need less adjustment as its for an inbetween size horse.


----------



## Dizzyblonde99 (19 December 2011)

you've all tempted me too odd to count the money in my piggy bank for a rainy day. Would love to see any pics of your horses modeling their new saddles! 

Have you found them comfy n easy to ride in and clean? And have you had yours checked for fit by a saddler? and are you using half pads with them? Thank you


----------



## noodle_ (19 December 2011)

i really like mine!!



dizzyblonde - i always use a halfpad....dressage or jumping.  

My mare is evil in saddles/girths she dosent like.... but the tekna she was fine with


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (19 December 2011)

have just order bruce the unicorn the GP for his new role as happy hacker 

i know they suit him as tried the dressage model on him in the summer, so was happy to fork out for a GP at that price!

will be using a half pad in the winter, but probably without in the summer when he chubs up a bit (as he always does).

i found the dressage one very comfy, and they do bed in and become less plasticy, unlike wintecs which i find stay horrid and hard and never really *give*


----------



## Aeia (19 December 2011)

Very tempted by these. I currently have a 17.5 inch Thorowgood T4 cob with a wide gullet which fits my standardbred (well we think that's what he is) OKish. Saddler says its a bit low on the withers. 

He's very straight in his back so can't have a banana shapred saddle. Wintecs are too curved front to back for him. Anyone got one on a straight backed horse? Also worried the panels on the dressage may be a bit long as he's ony 15h.

Could anyone send me a photo of the underside of the saddle.. tempted to go to Old Dairy as they're not too far from me, could take saddle and compare then 

Andrea


----------



## Aeia (19 December 2011)

Ooops.. was too tempting and bought one anyway. Phoned them up and they're happy to take returns if they dont fit. Said they've not had many back and normally of they have come back its been to get a different size.


----------



## sam72431 (19 December 2011)

I have a 4yo 17.3 hano he is currently in a 17.5" with cair xw wintec it fits him ok its the correct width but moves a bit at the back  due to him being under developed has anyone used these on a hano how do the sizes compare to wintec? Thanks


----------



## ace87 (19 December 2011)

Thinking of looking at one of the dressage version, what do people think of it?


----------



## stimpy (19 December 2011)

Aeia said:



			He's very straight in his back so can't have a banana shapred saddle. Wintecs are too curved front to back for him. Anyone got one on a straight backed horse?
		
Click to expand...

I went over to the Old Dairy last week to have a look at them as a cheap winter hacking saddle for my flat backed horse. IMO (and I'm not a saddler) they wouldn't fit my boy, the panel is very 'swept up' at the back, my horse's back is flat and so he needs a deep panel at the back and I didn't think the last 4 inches of the panel would touch his back at all.  So all in all they look pretty curved to me and I didn't buy one.

(I have used a T4 cob on him in the past and the flat tree has suited him well, banana saddles are no good for him at all.)

The shop did say that you can try the fit of a saddle by paying for one on a credit card and then as long as you return it within 24 hours you get your money back.


----------



## Aeia (29 December 2011)

Got mine just before Xmas. Only had 1 quick ride in it so far. Seems to fit OK despite Neo having a straight back. They are swept up at the back but apart from that are quite straight. To be honest the swept up bit isn't going to contact with any horses back so think its more just how the end of the panels are finished rather than having them point more down they sort of finish up into the gullet in a point. It certainly didn't rock at all when I put it on. Even did a little sitting trot and he didn't object.

Neo went well in it and although I didn't have anyone on the groud it didn't seem to bounce at all. Just ordered a sheepskin NuMed half pad to put under it as haven't got anything that would work under it at the moment and think it could do with a half pad. 

Wish they had the GPs in 17 1/2" now as would like to try one of them but think a 17 may be a bit small as mt T4 is a 17 1/2 and fits me well.

Andrea


----------



## noodle_ (29 December 2011)

t^^^ they are generous

I have a 17" whereas my normal one (barnsby) is a 17.5 (dressage)

I would have bought a 17.5 in any other make but went for a 17 as ive read reviews they are generous


----------



## RebeccaP (2 January 2012)

Hi

I've seen these advertised and thought it was too good to be true! Can anyone explain how you change the gullet by heating?? Is this easy?


----------



## tonitot (2 January 2012)

Oh I really want one nut they don't have a black 17.5 narrow/ medium or medium. I'm poor anyway so wouldn't really have been able to buy one


----------



## tonitot (2 January 2012)

Hmm ... I miiight get away with a 17 inch ... I think I'll see how much money I have let once all my bills go out


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 January 2012)

tonitot said:



			Hmm ... I miiight get away with a 17 inch ... I think I'll see how much money I have let once all my bills go out 

Click to expand...

If it helps this is what a 17'' looks like on mine (16hh, TBx, I'm ~ 5'8'')














ETA: they are really nice, feel it was £180 well spent!


----------



## BombayMix (2 January 2012)

RebeccaP said:



			Hi

I've seen these advertised and thought it was too good to be true! Can anyone explain how you change the gullet by heating?? Is this easy? 

Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure you have to send it back to the manufacturer and they will do it


----------



## foxy1 (3 January 2012)

Saddle world in Maidstone do it, I'm sure there are other saddlers that will too. Just have a template taken and they can be moulded to the exact shape of the horse, any width can be moulded to any other. Saddle world charge £40.


----------



## tonitot (3 January 2012)

M_S your horse is gorgeous  my girl is a 15.2 TB and I'm 5'7 so it should be okay ... Bills go out today .. Will see if I can afford it


----------



## Venitas (3 January 2012)

Does anyone know when the sale ends?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 January 2012)

tonitot said:



			M_S your horse is gorgeous  my girl is a 15.2 TB and I'm 5'7 so it should be okay ... Bills go out today .. Will see if I can afford it 

Click to expand...

Thank you  when she's not pratting around doing giraffe impressions :rollseyes: she can go quite nicely.

Fingers crossed you've got enough left in the kitty for a nice new saddle!


----------



## tonitot (3 January 2012)

I'm going to be gutted if I don't have enough money .. If I.don't maybe a lively family member would lend me half the money ..


----------



## tonitot (3 January 2012)

Lovely not lively


----------



## tonitot (3 January 2012)

Eeeeeeep I think I cab get one


----------



## tonitot (4 January 2012)

I bought one! Can someone tell me lots of wonderful things about the saddle to help me think that buying the saddle was a good idea  my first excuse is that I don't have a saddle so needed one


----------



## 3Beasties (4 January 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			If it helps this is what a 17'' looks like on mine (16hh, TBx, I'm ~ 5'8'')














ETA: they are really nice, feel it was £180 well spent!
		
Click to expand...

Is that the GP style?


----------



## vallin (4 January 2012)

3WiseBeasties said:



			Is that the GP style?
		
Click to expand...

Nope tis the dressage style


----------



## 3Beasties (4 January 2012)

vallin said:



			Nope tis the dressage style 

Click to expand...

Great thanks, I thought it might be but wasn't sure.

Has anyone got a piccy of the GP style in use/on a horse? I'm very tempted to get one for my youngster but don't like the look of the GP one as much on the website, the other two look lovely though.

I might just get a jump one and use it as a GP


----------



## jessikaGinger (31 January 2012)

im thinking of doing the same jumping instead of GP..


----------



## jessikaGinger (1 February 2012)

soo i have ordered the GP

i have read they are pretty banana shaped

this is my mares back i hope it fits


----------

